# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Libri më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave

## kolombi

*Don Kishoti është shpallur libri më i mirë në botë*


Juria e përbërë nga 100 ndër shkrimtarët më të mirë ndërkombëtarë ka shpallur Don Kishotin e Miguel de Servates-it librin më të mirë në botë. Në vend të dytë gjejmë Zonjën Bovari të Flaubert-it. Mes autorëve që kanë arritur në klasifikimin  e 100 librave më të rëndësishëm të të gjithë kohërave gjenden dhe mjat nobelistë në letërsi, mes të cilëve Naipaul, Nadine Gordimer, Dario Fo, Seamus Heaney,etj. Në këtë klasifikim të organizuar nga Instituti Nobel i Oslos dhe nga klub i Librit i Norvegjisë ,Dostojevski prezantohet me katër tituj ndërsa Kafka, Shakespeare dhe Tolstoj me tre.

----------


## leci

Don Kishoti libri me i mire ne bote.
Ky lajm me mbush me krenari sepse e kam pasur perhere ne zemer dhe hapat e para letrare i kam hedhur me kete liber.
Miguel De Cervantes Saavedra,nje vend midis te medhenjve te leteratures.

leci

----------


## StormAngel

Zgjedhje e bukur.  :Lulja3:

----------


## FLOWER

duhet te kete qene zgjedhje e veshtire

----------


## hajla

e kur Njeriu ia kushton vetes, nje ide me vlere...  ajo te ben Pershtypje!

----------


## ice_storm

un se kuptoj sesi mund te bash dallim midis don kishotit, tre shoket, madame bovari, dr zhivago, 
un doja te thoja qe zgjedhja ime personale do ishte "komedija Hynore".


ps: flitet per libra te shkruar gjat gjith koherave apo vetem per Romane?

----------


## Brari

dhe ne tu shtremberofte ndonje here or "filan" .. shkopi i drejtesise.. le te mos jete kjo nga barr e peshqesheve por nga meshira..


kush i thot kto fjale..e kujt ja thote..

kush e gjen ka nje ingranazh...lol.

----------


## Rhea

Sanco,nese shkopi i drejtesise te shtremberohet ndonjehere ne dore,le te mos ndodhe nga barra e peshqesheve,por nga ajo e keqardhjes.

----------


## Brari

te lumte Rhea..

Por coje deri ne fund pergjigjen..

Kush i tha ato fjale..?

----------


## Era1

Diçka per romanin"Don Kishoti i Mançes" qe ka marre çmimin si libri me i mire ne bote;kjo per shkak se asnje liber tjeter deri me sot nuk e ka kaluar numrin e kopjeve te shitura te tij.


Ne 1605, para publikimit te "Novelave Ekzemplare", u shfaq pjesa e pare e vepres me titullin "Fisniku i zgjuar Don Kishoti i Mançes".Suksesi ishte i menjehershem; pati shume botime ne ate vit dhe ne vitet me pas.Ne 1615 doli pjesa e dyte me titullin " Kaloresi i zgjuar Don Kishoti i Mançes". Qe atehere ai eshte kthyer ne librin me te botuar te botes, me te cilen vertetohen fjalet profetike te Servantesit: " dhe mua me shfaqet qe nuk do kete vend dhe gjuhe ku te mos perkthehet"

Nje foto e kopertines se botimit te pare si dhe nje foto e Servantesit.

----------


## Rhea

I trembem ingranazhit Brari ...lol

----------


## Brari

Rea. ingranazh NTSHUSi jane..mo u tremb..jo te uzines traktori..lol.

i bukur eshte ne fakt don kishoti..

Noli thot ne introdukten e romanit.. ka nja 20 a 30 vepra Letersia qe nuk ben njeriu te vdese pa i lexuar.. e nje nga keto thote i ngrati.. eshte Don Kishoti..

Por Don kishotin e lexojne sejcili sipas qejfit..

Dikush per "qyfyre" dikush si mesazhe filozofike etj..

Ne fakt ne keshillat qe i jep Sancos kur do merrte ne dorzim at "gubernen" Don Kishoti formulon nje program politik.. se si duhet udhehequr nje vend..

Kontrollo burgjet pazaret dhe Thertoret i thote.. mes tjerash.. 
Me nje fjale shiko si ha e jeton populli..pra te mos e mashtrojne popullin..zengjinet batakcileret etj..
Mos nxirr shume dekrete i thote por pak e sakte se ndryshe do te thone se..Princi.. pra Qeveritari..eshte i mencur te hartoj ligje e rregulla por nuk eshte i forte ti ver ne zbatim..

etjetj gjera thesare ka tek Don Kishoti.. qe u shkrua 400 vjet perpara.. 

kush do fitoje.. shoqeria e sunduar nga maskarenjte apo idealistet do te bejne nje dite endrat realitet per nje bote te mire..

Ata shkrimtaret prandaj e kan vleresuar Don kishotin..sepse Ka brenda Filozofi por qe lexohet me endje dhe i ve njerzit ne mendime..

qashtu..

----------


## My_Soul

Thone se ekziston originali i Don Kishotit, i botuar ne 1780. Jane 4 volume.
Vlera e tyre shkon rreth 2 milion dollare dhe ato i ka nje koleksionist privat ne NY.

Kush e ka lexuar "Nje loje me orarin e udhetimeve". Shume liber i mire.

----------


## Dito

> *Don Kishoti është shpallur libri më i mirë në botë*
> 
> 
> Juria e përbërë nga 100 ndër shkrimtarët më të mirë ndërkombëtarë ka shpallur Don Kishotin e Miguel de Servates-it librin më të mirë në botë. Në vend të dytë gjejmë Zonjën Bovari të Flaubert-it. Mes autorëve që kanë arritur në klasifikimin  e 100 librave më të rëndësishëm të të gjithë kohërave gjenden dhe mjat nobelistë në letërsi, mes të cilëve Naipaul, Nadine Gordimer, Dario Fo, Seamus Heaney,etj. Në këtë klasifikim të organizuar nga Instituti Nobel i Oslos dhe nga klub i Librit i Norvegjisë ,Dostojevski prezantohet me katër tituj ndërsa Kafka, Shakespeare dhe Tolstoj me tre.


Per mua Odeonin mbetet libri *Keshtu foli Zarathustra*  i te magjishmit *Nietzsche.*

Dito.

----------


## Ilyas

Me vendin e pare jam plotsisht dakort...

Mua me ka habitur qe si ka mundsi qe nje njeri ne burg te shkruaj nje liber kaq te bukur me nje fantazi kaq te mahnitshme. Megjithmend per te hequr kapelen... rob gjigand ky Cervantes...

----------


## çarli_mangup

Ka edhe shume libra të tjerë që konsiderohen si më të mirat .... 
p.sh

*Monte Cristo   nga   Alexender Dumas 

Konfuzionet e ndjenjave  nga Stefan Zweig*

----------


## Ke-ler

Besoj se Komedia Hyjnore i kalon te gjithe librat te shkruar deri me sot.Nuk eshte shkruar kurre diçka e ngjashme me te,si nga pikepamja artistike,filologjike,historike,natyrore e te tera format e artit qe mund te mendohen.Kete veper mund ta lexosh edhe si proze po te duash por ato "Tercinat" te cilat vete Dente i ka shpikur kane diçka me te thelle,me muzikale ne te shkruarit poezi.Nese Don Kishuti eshte libri i vendit te pare,Komedia Hyjnore eshte libri i njerezimit.Ajo flet per seks,flet per strategji luftimi,ve ne dyshim kishen duke qene besimtar,natyra eshte e para,luftrat qe pershkruhen,Virgjili (Miku qe e shoqeron),Beatriçja (Dashuria qe e pret),ai flet per greket,per romaket,per asnjeanesit,per papet,per ide politike,ai do te dije si dashurohen dy njerez,flet per lluksin e te pasurve,per te gjitha koherat flet dhe te gjitha keto shkruar ne Njembedhjeterrokeshe.

Per sa i perket mendimit tim,asnje veper nuk ngjan me kete kryeveper te njerzimit.

----------


## Henk

Ma i lexuari mund te jet Kurani apo??

----------

